# Are these saddles the same?



## Remi (Sep 9, 2010)

Is Triple C and Triple Creek the same thing?

Ok saddle? I am not looking for anything fancy, just dependable.

I have been searching and searching for info and just not coming up with much.

How about Stallion brand?


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Stallion brand is cheap imported junk from Asia/China.

I have not heard of the other two, but if they're in the same price range as Stallion saddles, that it's safe to assume that they are junk too.

If you want an affordable, dependable saddle, then you need to go used. Find a quality name brand saddle that's older. Even if it needs repairs, you're still better off. Most of my saddles were built from 1950 to 1980, with one of my husband's saddles from 1920 or so. The newer saddles just aren't built as well as the old ones.


----------



## Remi (Sep 9, 2010)

I am not having any luck in my price range finding the name brands. 

I have $600 to buy two saddles, a 17 and a 19 inch. 

I have looked so much and am getting so frustrated!


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Do you need English or Western? 

If Western, you're not going to find any 19" saddles that are quality. The tree that would be needed for a 19" western saddle would be too long for almost any horse on the face of the planet. You would end up soring the horse because the saddle length. If the rider truly needs a saddle that big, I would consider going with a 20" Australian saddle. You can find them in that size, though you will need to save up to buy a decent one. Australian saddles (with the padded underside, not the flat ones) are shorter in length and will fit a horse's back better in the larger sizes.

You can buy 17" Abetta saddles in the $300 range new. I have a 17" Abetta endurance trail saddle and it's held up remarkably well. It also is made on a good quality tree that fits almost any horse I put it on (their "regular" tree). Chicks Saddlery has some of the best prices on Abettas (though they charge extra for shipping), and buyabetta.com has the best selection.

If you're needing English saddles, let me know what "style" you're looking for and tree size, and I'll hunt some up for you.


----------



## Remi (Sep 9, 2010)

Western

I found some Double T's I like, still looking for reviews.

I got this saddle on trial. It fits ok, may need an 18 actually.
NEW 19" KRYPTON SYNTHETIC Western Pleasure Trail Saddle - eBay (item 140402252340 end time Sep-21-10 19:12:04 PDT)


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Triple Creek makes an awesome saddle. Might be hard to find a used one in your price range. They are usually running in that $1000 mark used. Triple C, Double T etc. best to stay away. Watch CL I just saw a really nice 15yr old Circle Y Trail and Park for $325.


----------



## Remi (Sep 9, 2010)

Ok thanks


----------



## Fifty (Jul 1, 2010)

Big Horn 17" Saddle (Remember, you can negotiate.)

Used 17" Billy Cook Roping saddle

Black 19" Western Circle Y Saddle

Custom made Western saddle 19" seat


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

We had a triple C roping saddle in the tack shop and it was suprisingly nice. I know they aren't high end saddles but this one was built well, heavy and solid with good leather. 

I always suggest bighorn but if you are looking for something bigger than a 16" seat...they are rare. I've been looking for a 17" bighorn for the past month and have found 2. Both are out of my price range.


----------



## Remi (Sep 9, 2010)

Fifty, I could hug you, thanks so much!

I wish you could search all of CL instead of area by area. I have been doing it for days and it is very tedious!


----------



## Fifty (Jul 1, 2010)

REMI! I did search all of Craigslist! That's how I find some really good deals! Craiglook.com . Remember, these are regular people that could very well scam you, so make sure you get phone numbers, never send the money all up front, use paypal, etc.


----------



## Remi (Sep 9, 2010)

Craiglook does that? I never heard of that! Dang why hasn't someone told me.


----------



## Fifty (Jul 1, 2010)

Yep! Craiglook searches all of Craigslist. Those are all of the saddles I found that looked good quality/had brand names, but it only took me 5 minutes to put that post together.


----------



## Remi (Sep 9, 2010)

Well now you know my frustration. LOL It was taking me forever.


----------



## Fifty (Jul 1, 2010)

Ohhh yeah? I hate Saddle shopping, but I got really good at it. Wouldn't be so bad if there wasn't a budget


----------



## Remi (Sep 9, 2010)

This one look good?

17 inch Kodiak Roper Saddle By Simco


----------



## Fifty (Jul 1, 2010)

It's a simco, which I'm pretty sure is a good brand, I don't have any experience with simco's though!


----------



## Remi (Sep 9, 2010)

I had one as a teen. It was a good one then. But things have changed so much.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

King Series saddles are Asian junk as well. You need to measure the horse's back, from the back edge of the shoulder blade to the mid-flank (where the hair grows up). That is the max length you can go with a saddle, for the whole saddle length, front to back.

This is the best quality "big" saddle I could find. Fabtrons are made in the USA on quality trees.
Fabtron Big-Un Trail Saddle

Kevin at Southern Trails Saddlery has some nice USA made saddles. He might be able to get one on an 18" or 19" tree. He does synethetic/leather combo saddles, and has some less expensive leather saddles (not listed on his web site).
Western Saddles, Trail Saddles, Barrel Saddle, Ranch Saddle

The tree of a saddle is very important, and it is even more important for a heavy rider. I myself am 250 lbs, so I can speak from personal experience. The tree is what distributes your weight and must be comfortable for the horse. If you buy a "bargain" saddle, you're risking soring the horse and having the tree possibly crack or break. It can happen with any size rider, but a larger rider makes it an even great risk. It's just not worth it.

You want a hardwood or Ralide tree, made in the USA. You do not want fiberglass or "fiberflex" for any rider, and you don't want a flex tree for a larger rider. Most flex trees are only rated for riders under 200 lbs, and those are the "good" trees in quality USA made saddles.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Remi said:


> I wish you could search all of CL instead of area by area. I have been doing it for days and it is very tedious!


You can! Use Google's Advanced search. Here, I'll take a screen shot to show you how to do it.

Type your search words in the top box. Specify craigslist.org (just like that) in the "search within a site" box. Search within 30 days in the time frame box as craigslist ads expire after 30 days and you'll end up with a lot of expired results if you don't.

Happy hunting!


----------

